# July 2010 CPGear Contest: Show your colours



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2010)

I know what you're thinking... I'm usually late with these things, so to post a contest early, something big must be happening.

For July, I have a twist on the usual photo contest. I have ordered a number of Army.ca temporary tattoos, which will be arriving later this month. July's contest is to drum up photos of Army.ca users showing their "site spirit." Use of aforementioned tattoos is encouraged. 

To get your (free) temporary tattoos, just let me know your name and shipping address and I'll drop a few in the mail to you. I'm sending out the tattoos for free, but my shipping budget is small... Please consider group requests where possible! (Please consider requesting a batch for your course, the orderly room, your cell block etc. instead of individual requests.)

Please DO NOT post your address in this thread. Instead, send it to me via PM or e-mail. If you're ordering for a group please let me know the details. I'll try to accommodate all requests but as always, it's "while supplies last."

Also note, I will not re-use shipping addresses beyond this contest. (As anyone who has ordered multiple things knows: I always have to ask for their address again!)

My hope is to have them delivered before Canada Day weekend, so you can really show your Canadian spirit. The possibilities are _almost_ limitless... remember, we have some younger visitors so please keep the photos clean and inline with the Guidelines.

Here are the official photo contest rules:


All photos must conform with the Conduct Guidelines.
The subject for this month is "showing your Army.ca spirit". The tattoos are a great way to do this, but you're free to use your imagination.
The winner will receive a $80 CPGear gift certificate as a prize.
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
The winning entry will be selected based on views and comments from registered users. If there is a tie a random draw will take place for the winner.
The contest closes at midnight ET on July 31st, 2010.
Comments can be added for up to 4 days beyond the contest closure, at which time the winners will be announced.
To vote for a photo, simply add a comment. Each comment counts as a single vote, regardless of the comment text. Each user may vote (comment) only once per photo.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Milnet.ca and may be used at a later date.
Photos must not be offensive in nature.
Photos from previous Milnet.ca Photo Contests are not eligible.
Photos must be original, or have permission from the original copyright holder.
The contestant must have the permission of all pers included in their photo(s).

See Photo Contest Entries

Remember, be creative, unique or humorous to increase your chances of winning. Good luck, and don't forget to comment on the photos you like!

*Uploading a Photo*

I'll recap the process to upload a photo, as it has recently changed.

If you do not have a Photo Gallery Account, please follow these steps to create one:


Visit the Photo Gallery: http://army.ca/gallery3
Click the "Register" link in the upper right
Fill out the form - the information does not need to match your Milnet account info, but it may be simpler to do so
Check your e-mail for the activation message, and click the link provided
You will be prompted to set your password

Once you have an account, you can start uploading photos using these steps:


Visit the Photo Gallery: http://army.ca/gallery3
Ensure you are logged in to the account you registered above
Browse to the contest album (or directly: http://army.ca/gallery3/index.php/Contests/2010-07)
At the top menu bar, hover over Add, and then select Add Photos
Click Select Photos
You can upload multiple photos at once!

If anyone has any problems or questions about this, please let me know... and good luck to all!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## TN2IC (7 Jun 2010)

Mike,
        sign me up. You got my address.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jun 2010)

Good news folks, the tattoos have arrived! For those who have already requested some, I'll get them in today's mail.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Jun 2010)

I know some folks have tattoos in hand... let's start seeing some photos!


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jun 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I know some folks have tattoos in hand... let's start seeing some photos!



It's not July yet!!     Besides, I think I need a Sharpie marker too.......   ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Jul 2010)

...and we have a first entry... nice!!


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jul 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...and we have a first entry... nice!!



Thanks!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Aug 2010)

Congratulations to calamityjoe on the winning entry:


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Alea (9 Aug 2010)

Congratulations Calamity 

Alea


----------

